# Cultural Strangelove (continued)



## monkpeabody (Sep 15, 2004)

*Out onto Sidney's streets *

Out the door, down the hill to Manly Warf…easy!
As I headed down the hill that day to take my first of many trips across Sidney harbour, I began to notice just how beautiful this neighbourhood is. 
Incredible beaches and ocean on that side of the hill and rows of lovely houses with lush green lawns on this side of the hill! 
On the way down the hill I began to feel my spark coming back, the spring in my step returning! 
Listening to the Magpies singing and feeling the cool breeze from the harbour on my face…I closed my eyes and I exhaled! 
I’d been waiting to do that!
When I opened my eyes after I don’t know how long, I saw two officers one male one female heading up the hill towards me.
Damn! 
Had I lingered too long? 
Had someone looked out their window, seen a dark, dread locked stranger and called the cops?
Oh well, nothing to do but play this out. 
I continued down the hill. 
As we got closer, to my amazement they both took a step to the side and let me pass between them. 
As I passed I heard a voice say “G’day! …Do you need some help?”
(Did he actually say G’day?) 
Whatever it was that he did say, for a split second I heard “Up against the wall!” 
Well… I am from New York! 
However I resisted the urge to spread-eagle up against the nearest wall and instead said… “Just trying to make my way down to the ferry”.
He replied, “It’s just down there on the left”
Confused, I said “Thanks”
They turned and continued up the hill.
They must’ve thought I was insane! 
I went down there to the left, found the ferry and in 30 minutes or so I found myself in Darling Harbour. 
The place was teaming with people. 
Some sightseeing, some others just trying to beat the summer heat.
I’m just there in the middle of all the new sights and sounds & smells, lovin it. Realizing that just a few days ago I left New York as it was being covered in a blanket of snow! Yeah I was feeling pretty good. 
That’s when I heard it, off in the distance. 
That sound… Boom Tat!  Boom Boom Tat! 
The sound of Hip-Hop beats mixed with the sound of dribbling basketballs!
I let my ears lead me. 
Boom Tat!  
Down the path, through the chain link fence. 
Boom Boom Tat!
Until… just behind the wall in front of me, I knew there would be a scene I would recognise. 
Boom Tat!  
Black top! 
Boom Boom Tat!
And Black People. 
What an idiot I was!
What I saw that day was the effect of Afro-American culture upon a group of Australian youths that saw no colour in the culture. 
Or more rightly… Their colour did not exclude them from the culture!

In my mind the voice – over said… 
“All things are as they were… Only the colours have been changed …to protect the innocent!”


----------



## LittleTeddy (Sep 16, 2004)

:roll: Good writing
Here your feelings are well captured 
I have lived in Australia for a long time, but I have never once heard the phrase 
Afro –American , not even on a TV show
What deos it really mean? And is this an official word for people who have dark skin? in USA


----------



## monkpeabody (Sep 16, 2004)

Ahh... you've hit the nail on the head!
What does it mean?
It does not simply refer to dark skin colour, because there are many that have quite light skin but are still Afro-American or African American. The Phrase is out there and used frequently. All I know is no one's ever asked me about it. If they had they would know I would just like to be called "Monk".


----------

